# Lifting an actor



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a set of plans to make a riser that will lift an actor??

-PB


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How high do you need/want to lift them?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

...and how fast?


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a cylinder that has about a 12" throw 3" bore I think that should be good.

The speed I can control with a flow control valve but I'm thinking a slow riser as the actor will be interacting with the audience before they enter the garage haunt.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

When you start moving people on devices you have made yourself, things can get BAD REAL fast. You may want to go for an illusion rather than really raising the person up.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

It would be me on on the lifter and I have made tons of props. I weld and fabricate and have been making props for 20+ years. Yes I understand that if done wrong things could happen.

The movement will not be large, psi's will be around 70, stops are built into the lifter.

I have a few designs drawn up we'll have to see how it goes once I start cutting and welding.


----------

